# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  SUCHE dringend noch einen fahrer für 24 h rennen

## danielb

Hallo motivirte downhiller wir suchen noch dringend einen für unser 4 er team 
Angemeldet sind wir schon uns ist leider einer ausgefallen 
wenn jemand lust hat mit zufahren bitte einfach melden 
das rennen ist von 10-11 AUGUST am semmering 
bei interesse einfach anrufen oder mailen 
0650 46 84 210 
d dot baeuchl a-t gmail dot com

mfg daniel  :Mrgreen:

----------

